# V-Bottom with Jack Plate



## BilgeFumes (Sep 24, 2019)

Hey guys, I'll be adding a jack plate to the back of my 172 flats/bay boat soon. I'm now wondering if a 3 blade prop is enough to "bite" the water when the jack plate is lifted all of the way up. I've been shopping around and noticed 4 blade props, but am not sure if it's ideal for a v-bottom or is more for tunnel hulls. Any suggestions?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes a jack plate is just as effective on a v bottom or hull with some deadrise as it is on a flatter sterned or tunnel hull. You’ll need more prop cup if you plan on lifting your outboard and limiting prop slip. Throwing cup on any three blade is not the way to approach it though, you should get a prop that works with your hull, outboard and jackplate setup.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Run the boat after you get the jackplate and see what it does first. You may or may not be able to run with the jackplate all the way up. Try to change one variable at a time to find what works best with your set up.


----------



## BilgeFumes (Sep 24, 2019)

Thanks guys, I'll stick to the prop I have now and then see if I can optimize anything else first. Time to do some donuts in the boat!


----------

